# Cabela's starter fly kit?



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking to get my first fly rod as a present from my Wife for my upcoming birthday!

Can someone please provide a comment on the following Cabela's outfits:
- Wind River Fly Combo ($69.99)
- Three Forks / Prestige Plus Combo ($79.99)

I figure an 8'6" 4 pc. 5 wt. should be OK to start with - a good versatile rod/reel that will do panfish, bass, and trout.

I know I'm not getting anything super high quality, but I can always upgrade when I really start getting into the sport.

Thanks in advance -
Dan


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Either one of those combos will do you well to start with, get you addicted, and may well be the only fly rod outfit that you ever need for typical fly fishing. 5 / 6 wt would be perfect for general fly fishing in Ohio, and 8ft-9ft would be a perfect general length, especially if you only use 1 outfit. Besides, a longer rod makes for picking line up off the water easier to cast. It may hinder some casting in some very tight places, but only until you get used to the longer rod.
[/COLOR] 
Cabelas always has good warranties and stands behind their product, so I think you'll be happy with their stuff.

Steve


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the wind river 9' 6wt. I didn't buy the combo, so I have different line (cortland fairplay wff6). I love it. When I broke my rod tip a few weeks back, cabelas had no problem replacing it, well, refunding because they no longer sell the rod seperately. I actually like mine better with 3" of the tip gone! So, buy a 9' and snap off 3"... (jk). Seriously though, its a great deal for $69.99. Work great for panfish, bass, etc... hopefully ill be able to test it on some carp this year

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Wind River 8wt 4 pc rod and the Cabelas line on a cheap Pfleuger reel. It works pretty well. I borrowed a friends 8wt 4 pc St. Croix and even with the cheap line it casts much better than the Cabelas rod. 

I like the Bass Pro Shops White River Indian Creek 5wt more. It's a decent combo with better line. Either way it's not a bad way to start.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their input and comments!

Today, I purchased the TFO/Prestige Plus outfit in a 4 pc. 5 wt. 8'6" setup.
I looked at both the Wind River and the TFO/PP setups, and settled on the TFO/PP for 2 reasons ...
1.) They didn't have any 5 wt. Wind River kits left on sale.
2.) When I compared the both 4 wt. outfits (same length rod), I really liked the action and feel of the TFO rod better. The Wind River rod was more of a 'wet noodle' feel in my unexperienced opinion. I felt it was worth the extra money for the slightly stiffer rod.

I also bought a couple of poppers and flies for bass and panfish. Now, I just need to get out on the water ... tomorrow should be fun!

Thanks again everyone!
Dan


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Super! Now go have some fun.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats, hope u have a decent job, because you're gonna get addicted. If you're ever near kettering hit me up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

@zachxbass - thanks for the invite. I seem to get down towards Dayton/Cinci about every other year. You'd think it would be more often since it's a straight shot down I-75 ...
Same thing goes for Toledo ... anyone wanting to go out up here send me a PM.

As for the addiction, I'm sure I will have to fight to control it. 

Dan


----------

